# having problems finding your tribe?



## eblindauer (Mar 20, 2011)

so i love mothering.com dont get me wrong, but i have found when you are looking for things closer to home http://www.baby-gaga.com/?bgref=666329 works a lot better. so i use both sites, use the link to come over and visit.


----------



## karalynn918 (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree! I use babygaga also! I just joined mothering.com, so I'm not sure how I like it yet...


----------

